# [solved] iwl3945 woes (w/lots of details)

## mizery de aria

UPDATE (read my last post also?)

 *Quote:*   

> solution?
> 
> If system is fully booted with wireless/bluetooth switch on:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
localnewb mizery # lspci

...

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

...
```

```
localnewb mizery # uname -a

Linux localnewb 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP ...
```

```
localnewb mizery # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl3945                61684  0

mac80211               85526  iwl3945

...
```

```
localnewb mizery # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

 * WARNING:  net.wlan0 has not yet started.
```

```
localnewb mizery # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Running preup function

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0
```

```
localnewb mizery # cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 5"

modules_wlan0=( "dhcpcd" "iwconfig" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 5 -A"

essid_wlan0="any"

preup(){

 if [[ ${IFACE} == "wlan0" ]]; then

   iwconfig ${IFACE} txpower off

   echo 0 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl3945/0000\:05\:00.0/rf_kill

   iwconfig ${IFACE} txpower on

 fi

 #ifconfig wlan0 up

 return 0 

}
```

```
localnewb mizery # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr *

          inet addr:192.168.29.139  Bcast:192.168.29.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: * Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:373369 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:300010 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:550913431 (525.3 Mb)  TX bytes:29619830 (28.2 Mb)

          Interrupt:21 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:740 (740.0 b)  TX bytes:740 (740.0 b)
```

```
localnewb mizery # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr *

          inet addr:192.168.29.139  Bcast:192.168.29.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: * Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:374652 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:300886 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:552834044 (527.2 Mb)  TX bytes:29684842 (28.3 Mb)

          Interrupt:21 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:740 (740.0 b)  TX bytes:740 (740.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr *

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr *

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

I am fairly certain my kernel is configured accurately upon following the guide/documentation at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945

Any ideas?Last edited by mizery de aria on Wed Aug 13, 2008 8:02 am; edited 7 times in total

----------

## purak

Hi, I use the same hardware and I had the same problem...  you should use Networkmanager to connect internet...   This is my /etc/conf.d/net 

```
#config_wlan0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 5"

#dhcp_wlan0="release nontp nonis"

# Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

#modules="wpa_supplicant" "dhcpcd"

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -B -qq -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

```

inactive...

I think, iwl* and ipw* drivers do not work correctly without Networkmanager. If you do not want to use Networkmanager, use wpa_supplicant. I had been using like this...

http://gentoo-wiki.com/NetworkManager

----------

## mizery de aria

I'm still having issues...

```
localnewb ~ # uname -a

Linux localnewb 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jul 28 00:06:34 CDT 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU T2350 @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
localnewb ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"ABCD"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

          Tx-Power=off

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```
localnewb ~ # iwlist wlan0 scanning

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

localnewb ~ # iwlist wmaster0 scanning

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.
```

```
localnewb ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0
```

```
localnewb ~ # dmesg

...

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.23k

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (52 C)

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:00.0 disabled

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "0" or missing value

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:05:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:05:c9:80:53:48

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:05:c9:80:53:48

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:05:c9:80:53:48 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:05:c9:80:53:48

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:00.0 disabled

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "0" or missing value

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:05:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:00.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:05:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:00.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:05:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:00.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:05:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:00.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:05:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:00.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:05:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:00.0 disabled
```

```
localnewb ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl3945                61684  0

mac80211               85900  1 iwl3945
```

```
localnewb ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

          inet addr:192.168.*.*  Bcast:192.168.*.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: XXXX::XXX:XXXX:XXXX:XXXX/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:503 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:408 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:43545 (42.5 Kb)  TX bytes:73538 (71.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:21

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

```
localnewb ~ # rmmod iwl3945

localnewb ~ # modprobe iwl3945

localnewb ~ # iwlist wlan0 scanning

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

localnewb ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl3945                61684  0

mac80211               85900  1 iwl3945
```

```
localnewb init.d # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 5"

modules_wlan0=( "dhcpcd" "iwconfig" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 5 -A"

essid_wlan0="any"

#preup(){

#       if [[ ${IFACE} == "wlan0" ]]; then

#               iwconfig ${IFACE} txpower off

#               echo 0 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl3945/0000\:05\:00.0/rf_kill

#               iwconfig ${IFACE} txpower on

#       fi

#       ifconfig wlan0 up

#       return 0

#}
```

```
localnewb ~ # dmesg (continuing from what appears above)

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.23k

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:3f:b9:22:60

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:3f:b9:22:60

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC
```

kernel config:

```
Networking

  -*- Networking support

      Wireless --->

        {*} Improved wireless configuration API

        [*]   nl80211 new netlink interface support

        -*- Wireless extensions

        <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

              Rate control algorithm selection  --->

                Default rate control algorithm (PID controller based rate control algorithm)  --->

                    *** Selecting 'y' for an algorithm will ***

                    *** build the algorithm into mac80211. ***

                -*- PID controller based rate control algorithm

                < > Simple rate control algorithm (DEPRECATED)

        [ ]   Enable packet alignment debugging

        [ ]   Enable debugging output

        < > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (DEPRECATED)

Device Drivers

  [*] Network device support  --->

      Wireless LAN  --->

        [ ] Wireless LAN (pre-802.11)

        [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

        < >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4MHz wireless support

        < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

        < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection

        < >   Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support

        < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards

        < >   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

        < >   Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support

        < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards

        < >   Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards

        < >   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus

        < >   USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support

        < >   Wireless RNDIS USB support

        < >   Realtek 8180/8185 PCI support

        < >   Realtek 8187 USB support

        < >   ADMtek ADM8211 support

        < >   Softmac Prism54 support

        < >   Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support

        < >   Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN

        <M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection

        [ ]     Enable Wireless QoS in iwl3945 driver

        [ ]     Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwl3945 drivers

        [ ]     Enable full debugging output in iwl3945 driver

        < >   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)

        < >   Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)

        < >   Broadcom 43xx-legacy wireless support (mac80211 stack)

        < >   ZyDAS ZD1211/ZD1211B USB-wireless support

        < >   Ralink driver support
```

```
localnewb init.d #  emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU T2350 @ 1.86GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 27 Jul 2008 16:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cl

 /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.ne

://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en ja"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --ex

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/pro-audio /usr/portage/local/layman/voip /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aim alsa apache2 audiofile automount bash-completion bcmath berkdb bzip2 cairo calendar canna cdparanoia cdr cgi cjk cli crackl

 dv dvd dvdr dvdread emacs encode esd exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran freewnn ftp gd gdbm geoip gif gimp glut gmp gphoto2 gpm gps gstreamer gtk hal hddt

bber jack java javascript jingle joystick jpeg jpeg2k lame latex ldap libcaca libnotify libwww lzo mad mcal midi migemo mikmod mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap m

tl nptlonly offensive ogg openal opengl openmp oscar pam pcmcia pcre pda pdf perl php png portaudio pppd pulseaudio python qt3 qt4 quicktime raw rdesktop rea

 slang sndfile soap sockets socks5 speex spell spl ssl subversion svg svga tcl tcpd theora threads tidy tiff timidity tokenizer truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2

ind wmf wxwindows x86 xcomposite xine xinerama xinetd xml xmlrpc xorg xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xsl xv xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp

ns1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym co

8 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon auth

lt authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter head

e_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="l

80 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en ja" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## mizery de aria

Is anyone able to assist? =/

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first can you enable these features :

```

<M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection 

        [*]     Enable Wireless QoS in iwl3945 driver 

        [*]     Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwl3945 drivers 

        [*]     Enable full debugging output in iwl3945 driver 

```

Recompile your kernel and the reboot.

Also, can you try that after a fresh reboot plz :

```

# rmmod iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwlist scan

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

What kind of encryption do you want to use with your router ?

----------

## d2_racing

Also, double check these options :

```

(*) Cryptographic algorithm manager 

    (M) SHA1 digest algorithm 

    (M) SHA256 digest algorithm 

    (M) ECB support 

    (M) CBC support 

    (M) PCBC support 

    (*) AES cipher algorithms 

    (*) AES cipher algorithms (i586) 

    (*) ARC4 cipher algorithm 

    (*) Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm 

 
```

----------

## d2_racing

Are you sure that your Wifi is active physically, I mean are you sure that the Wifi switch on your laptop is on ?

----------

## mizery de aria

Update:

Gentoo Source 2.6.25 r7 Kernel Config:

```
Networking

  -*- Networking support

      Wireless --->

        {*} Improved wireless configuration API

        [*]   nl80211 new netlink interface support

        -*- Wireless extensions

        <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

              Rate control algorithm selection  --->

                Default rate control algorithm (PID controller based rate control algorithm)  --->

                    *** Selecting 'y' for an algorithm will ***

                    *** build the algorithm into mac80211. ***

                -*- PID controller based rate control algorithm

                < > Simple rate control algorithm (DEPRECATED)

        [ ]   Enable LED triggers  ###NEW###

        [ ]   Enable packet alignment debugging

        [ ]   Enable debugging output

        < > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (DEPRECATED)

Device Drivers

  [*] Network device support  --->

      Wireless LAN  --->

        [ ] Wireless LAN (pre-802.11)

        [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

        < >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4MHz wireless support

        < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

        < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection

        < >   Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support

        < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards

        < >   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

        < >   Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support

        < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards

        < >   Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards

        < >   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus

        < >   USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support

        < >   Wireless RNDIS USB support

        < >   Realtek 8180/8185 PCI support

        < >   Realtek 8187 USB support

        < >   ADMtek ADM8211 support

        < >   Softmac Prism54 support

        < >   Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support

        < >   Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN

        <M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection

        [*]     Enable Wireless QoS in iwl3945 driver ###SET###

        [*]     Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwl3945 drivers ###SET###

        [*]     Enable full debugging output in iwl3945 driver ###SET###

        < >   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)

        < >   Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)

        < >   Broadcom 43xx-legacy wireless support (mac80211 stack)

        < >   ZyDAS ZD1211/ZD1211B USB-wireless support

        < >   Ralink driver support

       Graphics support  ---> ###NEW###

       [*]  Backlight & LCD device support ---> ###SET###

          <*>  Lowlevel LCD controls ###SET###

          <*>  Lowlevel Backlight controls ###SET###

          < >    Generic (aka Sharp Corgi) Backlight Driver

          < >    Frontpath ProGear Backlight Driver 

  [*]  LED support  ---> ###NEW/SET###

      <*>   LED Class Support ###SET###

      < >   Mail LED on Clevo notebook (EXPERIMENTAL)

      [*]   LED Trigger support ###SET###

      <*>     LED Timer Trigger ###SET###

      [*]     LED IDE Disk Trigger ###SET###

      <*>     LED Heartbeat Trigger ###SET###

-*- Cryptographic API ---> ###NEW###

  --- Cryptographic API

  < >   Sequence Number IV Generator

  -*-   Cryptographic algorithm manager ###SET###

  {*}   HMAC support

  < >   XCBC support

  < >   Null algorithms

  < >   MD4 digest algorithm

  {*}   MD5 digest algorithm

  {M}   SHA1 digest algorithm ###MODULE###

  <M>   SHA224 and SHA256 digest algorithm ###MODULE###

  <M>   SHA384 and SHA512 digest algorithms

  < >   Whirlpool digest algorithms

  < >   Tiger digest algorithms

  < >   GF(2^128) multiplication functions (EXPERIMENTAL)

  {M}   ECB support ###MODULE###

  {M}   CBC support ###MODULE###

  <M>   PCBC support ###MODULE###

  < >   LRW support (EXPERIMENTAL)

  < >   XTS support (EXPERIMENTAL)

  < >   CTR support

  < >   GCM/GMAC support

  < >   CCM support

  < >   Software async crypto daemon

  {*}   DES and Triple DES EDE cipher algorithms

  < >   FCrypt cipher algorithm

  <M>   Blowfish cipher algorithm

  <M>   Twofish cipher algorithm

  <M>   Twofish cipher algorithms (i586)

  <M>   Serpent cipher algorithm

  -*-   AES cipher algorithms ###SET###

  <*>   AES cipher algorithms (i586) ###SET###

  <M>   CAST5 (CAST-128) cipher algorithm

  <M>   CAST6 (CAST-256) cipher algorithm

  <M>   TEA, XTEA and XETA cipher algorithms

  {*}   ARC4 cipher algorithm ###SET###

  < >   Khazad cipher algorithm

  < >   Anubis cipher algorithm

  < >   SEED cipher algorithm

  < >   Salsa20 stream cipher algorithm (EXPERIMENTAL)

  < >   Salsa20 stream cipher algorithm (i586) (EXPERIMENTAL)

  {M}   Deflate compression algorithm

  <*>   Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm ###SET###

  <M>   CRC32c CRC algorithm

  < >   Camellia cipher algorithms

  < >   Testing module

  {M}   Authenc support

  < >   LZO compression algorithm

  [*]   Hardware crypto devices  --->
```

On a fresh boot with newly compiled kernel:

```
localnewb ~ # ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
```

dmesg (after a fresh boot)

```
localnewb ~ # dmesg

...

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:00.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:05:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:4a:91:9b

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1b:11:4a:91:9b

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:00.0 disabled

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:05:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:00.0 disabled
```

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Also, can you try that after a fresh reboot plz :
> 
> ```
> # rmmod iwl3945
> 
> ...

 

```
# rmmod iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945
```

dmesg continued immediately after dmesg displayed above

```
# dmesg

...

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.23kds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
```

```
# ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
```

```
# iwlist scan

...

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
```

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 5"

modules_wlan0=( "iwconfig" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 5 -A"

essid_wlan0="any"

#preup(){

#   if [[ ${IFACE} == "wlan0" ]]; then

#      iwconfig ${IFACE} txpower off

#      echo 0 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl3945/0000\:05\:00.0/rf_kill

#      iwconfig ${IFACE} txpower on

#   fi

#   ifconfig wlan0 up

#   return 0 

#}
```

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> What kind of encryption do you want to use with your router ?

 

Since I would like to connect to a variety of networks such as at friends, wifi hotspots, etc, besides my own, I'd like to be able to connect to all wifi networks (open, wep, wpa, etc.)

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Are you sure that your Wifi is active physically, I mean are you sure that the Wifi switch on your laptop is on ?

 

Before I posted previously, I booted my laptop into Windows XP and Windows Vista, to confirm that when I was actively using the wifi connection, if the orange light for wifi on the front panel of my laptop was on or off, and by toggling it, how it responded.  When toggled on (orange light), wifi works, otherwise it doesn't.  I left it on, booted into Linux, and noticed similar functionality.  When it is on (orange light), I get more functionality then when it is off (no light).  On at least one other thread I read that someone was able to get their wifi working when booting with the switch switched off, then when done booting, they switched it on and then rmmod iwl3945/modprobe iwl3945.  I will try that if necessary, but I haven't yet.

Oh, also... along with including the LED support in the kernel, I had emerged acer_acpi 0.11.2 and I have acer_acpi in /etc/portage/package.keywords on x86 architecture.

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl3945               127988  0 

ipv6                  164484  20 

ecb                     2176  2 

crypto_blkcipher        9092  1 ecb

mac80211               85900  1 iwl3945

thermal                10524  0 

processor              22476  3 thermal

acer_acpi              11072  0 

container               2688  0 

button                  4368  0 

battery                 7300  0 

ac                      3076  0 

wmi_acer                4652  1 acer_acpi
```

I added acer_acpi to /etc/modules.autolod.d/kernel-2.6 before rebooting also.

I am now following the rest of the guide at http://gentoo-wiki.com/ACPI/Acer

Without making any changes since boot:

```
# cat /proc/acpi/acer/wireless

1
```

hmm, finished the short guide and still have issues =/

```
# echo 0x43fff > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl3945/debug_level

# ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

# dmesg

...

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_start enter

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_start leave - failed

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0

# dmesg

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_start enter

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_start leave - failed

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_start enter

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_start leave - failed

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_start enter

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_start leave - failed

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_start enter

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_start leave - failed

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_conf_tx enter

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_conf_tx leave - RF not ready

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_conf_tx enter

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_conf_tx leave - RF not ready

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_conf_tx enter

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_conf_tx leave - RF not ready

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_conf_tx enter

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_conf_tx leave - RF not ready

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_conf_tx enter

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_conf_tx leave - RF not ready

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_conf_tx enter

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_conf_tx leave - RF not ready

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_conf_tx enter

iwl3945: U iwl3945_mac_conf_tx leave - RF not ready

rc-scripts: Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0
```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi can you try that :`

```

# rmmod iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

# ifconfig -a

```

----------

## mizery de aria

Thanks to marduk @ FreeNode/#Gentoo] I noticed that http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945 has been updated and a simple change from http://gentoo-wiki.com/Ipw3945#iwlwifi seems to be needed.

[quote=old]Warning: Do Not build mac80211 into the kernel. There are outstanding issues regarding the rate scaling, which will cause the iwlwifi driver to fail!

```
Networking --->

   Wireless --->

   <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

         [ ]   Enable LED triggers

         [ ]   Enable debugging output
```

[/quote]

has now become

[quote=new]Enable the "mac80211" WLAN stack: 

```
Networking --->

    [*] Networking support

        Wireless --->

            [*] Improved wireless configuration API

            [*] nl80211 new netlink interface support

            <*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)
```

[/quote]

Recompiling, rebooting, and I'll be back to state my progress

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, in fact read this one : http://gentoo-wiki.com/Iwlwifi

----------

## nalldrin

You have the microcode installed right?

```
emerge -av net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode
```

----------

## mizery de aria

```
# emerge -upv iwl3945-ucode iwl4965-ucode ipw3945 ipw3945-ucode ipw3945d

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/ipw3945d-1.7.22-r5  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode-1.14.2  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-4.44.1.20  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

Total: 4 packages (4 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## Mad Merlin

You might try 2.6.26 instead of 2.6.25, it has a number of iwl3945 improvements, including built in LED support.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# equery list iwl

# equery list ipw

```

You don't need the ipw3945 at all  :Smile: 

----------

## mizery de aria

```
# equery list iwl 

 * installed packages

net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-2.14.1.5

# equery list ipw

 * installed packages

games-action/xshipwars-2.5.5
```

----------

## d2_racing

So, what's the status right now ?

Are you using the kernel 2.6.25 or the 2.6.26 ?

```

# rmmod iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

Did you make any progress ?

----------

## threespacemen

I have a Thinkpad X60s with 3945ABG wireless, and I've found that even after installing Network Manager, there are issues (qv the SIOCSIFFLAGS error). The workaround that I've found is this:

Before turning the computer on, or early on in the boot sequence, engage the wireless/bluetooth kill switch (ie, turn it to the "off" position). Then, once the boot sequence is completed, and you're at a login prompt (or gdm/kdm/xdm - presumably, I don't use a graphical login manager, so I can't confirm this) set the switch to the "on" position, then log in. Then when you log into your preferred desktop environment, it'll hopefully find your nearest wireless connection. Don't know whether it'll work for you, but it's certainly worth a try. Also haven't fully looked into why this works, and why it doesn't when the kill switch is not enabled when wlan.net is started, so I'm not sure why this workaround does do the job. Still, give it a try and see how you go...

----------

## mizery de aria

 *threespacemen wrote:*   

> engage the wireless/bluetooth kill switch (ie, turn it to the "off" position).

 

dmesg from a fresh boot of Gentoo Linux with wireless switch off/disabled.

dmesg from a fresh boot of Gentoo Linux with wireless switch on/enabled.

wireless switch was off during boot sequence and is still off

```
# ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

</var/log/messages>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:05:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:00.0 disabled
```

wireless switch was on during boot sequence and is still on

```
# ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

</var/log/messages>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:05:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:00.0 disabled
```

wireless switch was off during boot sequence and is still off

```
# modprobe -r iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

</var/log/messages>

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.23kds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

rc-scripts: Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0
```

wireless switch was on during boot sequence and is still on

```
# modprobe -r iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

</var/log/messages>

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.23kds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

rc-scripts: Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP **:**:**:**:**:**

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP **:**:**:**:**:**

wlan0: RX authentication from **:**:**:**:**:** (alg=0 transaction=2 status=1)

wlan0: AP denied authentication (auth_alg=0 code=1)

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC
```

wireless switch was off during boot sequence and now I flick it on

```
</var/log/messages>

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e055 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e055 <keycode>' to make it known.
```

wireless switch was on during boot sequence and now I flick it off

```
</var/log/messages>

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e056 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e056 <keycode>' to make it known.
```

wireless switch was on during boot and then flicked off

```
# modprobe -r iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

</var/log/messages>

Aug 12 23:53:10 localnewb iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.23kds

Aug 12 23:53:10 localnewb iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

Aug 12 23:53:10 localnewb ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Aug 12 23:53:10 localnewb PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

Aug 12 23:53:10 localnewb iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

Aug 12 23:53:10 localnewb iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

Aug 12 23:53:10 localnewb phy2: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

Aug 12 23:53:12 localnewb ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Aug 12 23:53:12 localnewb iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

Aug 12 23:53:12 localnewb ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Aug 12 23:53:12 localnewb iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

Aug 12 23:53:12 localnewb ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Aug 12 23:53:12 localnewb iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

Aug 12 23:53:12 localnewb rc-scripts: Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0
```

wireless switch was on during boot sequence, flicked off, and now I flick it back on

```
</var/log/messages>

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e055 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e055 <keycode>' to make it known.
```

The following appears under both conditions (starting with switch off or on and follow same steps described in this post)

```
# ifconfig wlan0 up

</var/log/messages>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

# ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr **:**:**:**:**:**  

          inet addr:192.168.30.105  Bcast:192.168.30.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: **::**:**:**:**/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:209 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:71 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:48279 (47.1 Kb)  TX bytes:6401 (6.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:21 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr **:**:**:**:**:**  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr **-**-**-**-**-**-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

Everything works at this point.  I would like to discover what is different when the system boots with the switch enabled during boot sequence so that I can resolve the issue so that it works regardless of whether the switch is on or off.

So, a recap:

If system is fully booted with switch on:

```
flip switch off

# modprobe -r iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

flip switch back on

# ifconfig wlan0 up
```

If system is fully booted with switch off:

```
flip switch on

# ifconfig wlan0 up
```

Is anyone able to provide an explanation as to why this isn't handled automatically?

----------

## threespacemen

 *mizery de aria wrote:*   

> Everything works at this point.  I would like to discover what is different when the system boots with the switch enabled during boot sequence so that I can resolve the issue so that it works regardless of whether the switch is on or off.

 

I guess from this, presumably the work-around works for you? I agree that it's a bit of an annoyance to have to remember to engage the kill switch every time you turn the computer on and want to use wireless, so I am going to try to get to the bottom of it. Not much of a hacker, though, and I'm still pretty new to gentoo, so I don't know how far I'll get, but... I guess in the meantime I'm just happy that I've found a way to make it work!

----------

## mizery de aria

 *mizery de aria wrote:*   

> UPDATE (read my last post also?)
> 
> solution?
> 
> If system is fully booted with wireless/bluetooth switch on:
> ...

 

```
localnewb mizery # lspci

...

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

...
```

```
localnewb mizery # uname -a

Linux localnewb 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP ...
```

```
localnewb mizery # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl3945                61684  0

mac80211               85526  iwl3945

...
```

```
localnewb mizery # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

 * WARNING:  net.wlan0 has not yet started.
```

```
localnewb mizery # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Running preup function

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0
```

```
localnewb mizery # cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 5"

modules_wlan0=( "dhcpcd" "iwconfig" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 5 -A"

essid_wlan0="any"

preup(){

 if [[ ${IFACE} == "wlan0" ]]; then

   iwconfig ${IFACE} txpower off

   echo 0 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl3945/0000\:05\:00.0/rf_kill

   iwconfig ${IFACE} txpower on

 fi

 #ifconfig wlan0 up

 return 0 

}
```

```
localnewb mizery # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr *

          inet addr:192.168.29.139  Bcast:192.168.29.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: * Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:373369 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:300010 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:550913431 (525.3 Mb)  TX bytes:29619830 (28.2 Mb)

          Interrupt:21 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:740 (740.0 b)  TX bytes:740 (740.0 b)
```

```
localnewb mizery # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr *

          inet addr:192.168.29.139  Bcast:192.168.29.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: * Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:374652 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:300886 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:552834044 (527.2 Mb)  TX bytes:29684842 (28.3 Mb)

          Interrupt:21 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:740 (740.0 b)  TX bytes:740 (740.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr *

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr *

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

I am fairly certain my kernel is configured accurately upon following the guide/documentation at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945

Any ideas?[/quote]

----------

## mizery de aria

Alright...  in addition to the end of my last post, here's what else I found out.

Flipping the wireless/bluetooth switch disables/enables it (turns off/on the light)

So do the following:

Enables the wireless (turns on light)

```
echo 1 > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless
```

Disables the wireless (turns off light)

```
echo 0 > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless
```

Shows status of wireless

```
cat /proc/acpi/acer/wireless
```

I'm sure with that information, there must be an easy solution to automate the process of getting wifi to work regardless of whether the switch is enabled or disabled during system boot sequence.

Anyone have any ideas?

I tried the following:

/etc/conf.d/net

```

...

preup(){

   if [[ ${IFACE} == "wlan0" ]]; then

      wireless=`cat /proc/acpi/acer/wireless`

      if [[ ${wireless} == 1 ]]; then

         echo 0 > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless

      fi

      modprobe -r iwl3945

      modprobe iwl3945

      echo 1 > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless

   fi

   ifconfig wlan0 up

   return 0

}
```

but then...

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Running preup function [ ok ]

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0 [ !! ]
```

and /var/log/messages shows an endless loop triggered by the modprobe -r && modprobe, so...maybe that wasn't such a great work-around after all =/

----------

## mizery de aria

I tried 2.6.26 gentoo-sources and it appears wifi works without any tweaking/configuration...I should've made the switch long ago.

----------

## threespacemen

 *mizery de aria wrote:*   

> I tried 2.6.26 gentoo-sources and it appears wifi works without any tweaking/configuration...I should've made the switch long ago.

 

Thanks for the heads-up! Think I'll be rolling a new kernel this weekend...

----------

## psic

Hi everyone,

I've been having the exact same problems with a HP laptop. the card is a 3945ABG and I've now switched to the 2.6.26 kernel which I think might give a better chance to get things up and running.

I'm pretty sure that the kernel is configured correctly (if nothing else I've recompiled it at least ten times today), but 

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

still gives 'SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device'

The laptop has a button for turning the wireless on, I've turned it on. When I turn it off, dmesg says

```
iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:10:00.0 disabled
```

When I turn it back on, dmesg adds 

```
usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

usb2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

I'm thinking I might need to look at some ACPI settings? Any ideas?

----------

## psic

Just to add, the whole flip switch off / unload module / load module / turn switch on doesn't work, sadly, ifconfig still gives the SIOCSIFFLAGS no device message.

----------

## mizery de aria

My 2.6.26 kernel config:

```
Networking

  -*- Networking support

      Wireless --->

        -*- Improved wireless configuration API

        [*]   nl80211 new netlink interface support

        -*- Wireless extensions

        <*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

              Rate control algorithm selection  --->

                Default rate control algorithm (PID controller based rate control algorithm)  --->

                    *** Selecting 'y' for an algorithm will ***

                    *** build the algorithm into mac80211. ***

           -*- PID controller based rate control algorithm

        [ ]   Enable  mac80211 mesh networking (pre-802.11s) support

        -*-   Enable LED triggers

        [ ]   Enable packet alignment debugging

        [ ]   Enable debugging output

        < > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (DEPRECATED)

Device Drivers

  [*] Network device support  --->

      Wireless LAN  --->

        [ ] Wireless LAN (pre-802.11)

        [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

        < >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4MHz wireless support

        < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

        < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection

        < >   Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support

        < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards

        < >   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

        < >   Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support

        < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards

        < >   Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards

        < >   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus

        < >   USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support

        < >   Wireless RNDIS USB support

        < >   Realtek 8180/8185 PCI support

        < >   Realtek 8187 USB support

        < >   ADMtek ADM8211 support

        < >   Softmac Prism54 support

        < >   Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support

        <*> Intel Wireless Wifi Core

        [*] IWLWIFI RF kill support

        < >   Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN

        <M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection

        [*]   Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwl3945 drivers

        [*]   Enable LEDS features in iwl3945 driver

        [*]   Enable full debugging output in iwl3945 driver

        < >   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)

        < >   Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)

        < >   Broadcom 43xx-legacy wireless support (mac80211 stack)

        < >   ZyDAS ZD1211/ZD1211B USB-wireless support

        < >   Ralink driver support

  [*] LED support  --->

      <*>   LED Class Support

            ***  LED drivers ***

      < >   Mail LED on Clevo notebook (EXPERIMENTAL)

            ***  LED Triggers ***

      -*-   LED Trigger support

      <*>     LED Timer Trigger

      [*]     LED IDE Disk Trigger

      <*>     LED Heartbeat Trigger

      <*>     LED Default ON Trigger

-*- Cryptographic API ---> ###NEW###

  --- Cryptographic API

        *** Crypto core or helper ***

  -*-   Cryptographic algorithm manager ###SET###

  < >   GF(2^128) multiplication functions (EXPERIMENTAL)

  < >   Null algorithms

  < >   Software async crypto daemon

  {M}   Authenc support

  < >   Testing module

        *** Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data ***

  < >   CCM support

  < >   GCM/GMAC support

  < >   Sequence Number IV Generator

        *** Block modes ***

  {M}   CBC support

  < >   CTR support

  < >   CTS support 

  -*-   ECB support

  < >   LRW support (EXPERIMENTAL)

  <M>   PCBC support

  < >   XTS support (EXPERIMENTAL)

        *** Hash modes ***

  {*}   HMAC support

  < >   XCBC support

        *** Digest ***

  <M>   CRC32c CRC algorithm

  < >   MD4 digest algorithm

  {*}   MD5 digest algorithm

  <*>   Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm

  {M}   SHA1 digest algorithm

  <M>   SHA224 and SHA256 digest algorithm

  <M>   SHA384 and SHA512 digest algorithms

  < >   Tiger digest algorithms

  < >   Whirlpool digest algorithms

        *** Ciphers ***

  -*-   AES cipher algorithms

  <*>   AES cipher algorithms (i586)

  < >   Anubis cipher algorithm

  {*}   ARC4 cipher algorithm

  <M>   Blowfish cipher algorithm

  < >   Camellia cipher algorithms

  <M>   CAST5 (CAST-128) cipher algorithm

  <M>   CAST6 (CAST-256) cipher algorithm

  {*}   DES and Triple DES EDE cipher algorithms

  < >   FCrypt cipher algorithm

  < >   Khazad cipher algorithm

  < >   Salsa20 stream cipher algorithm (EXPERIMENTAL)

  < >   Salsa20 stream cipher algorithm (i586) (EXPERIMENTAL)

  < >   SEED cipher algorithm

  <M>   Serpent cipher algorithm

  <M>   TEA, XTEA and XETA cipher algorithms

  <M>   Twofish cipher algorithm

  <M>   Twofish cipher algorithms (i586)

        *** Compression ***

  {M}   Deflate compression algorithm

  < >   LZO compression algorithm

  [*]   Hardware crypto devices  --->

          --- Hardware crypto devices

          < >   Support for VIA PadLock ACE

          < >   Support for the Geode LX AES engine

          < >   Driver HIFN 795x crypto accelerator chips
```

----------

## d2_racing

@psic : What happen when you run this :

```

# rmmod iwl3945

# modprobe iwl3945

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# equery list iwl

# euqery list ipw

```

Maybe it's a problem with udev...

----------

## psic

dmesg | tail shows that the module has noticed the wifi card, it gives either:

```

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:10:00.0 disabled
```

or

```
usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

usb2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

depending on whether or not the button was on or off. Both ifconfig -a and iwconfig give similar results, ifconfig -a says

```
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr *

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  
```

(the hardware address seems correct)

I also think that the problem could be with udev, as I've run into similar hardware issues in the past.

Thanks for the help, but this laptop will probably get Kubuntu on it. If it was mine I'd stick with Gentoo until it worked, but it really needs to be up and running ASAP.

----------

